# Hurt Feral Pigeon No tail feathers



## theasheira (Nov 7, 2021)

hello!

I found a pigeon downtown the other day and it was just unable to fly so decided to take it home to try to rehabilitate.

it is missing its tailfeathers, it’s eating and drinking only if I feed it or let it drink out of my hands, it won’t drink or eat much in its own.

poop has been green and some yellow but mainly light green today.

I have given it two baths which it hates but there was some poop stuck to his underside and I didn’t want to rip it off so I tried letting the water flush it, I think because it sitsthe poop is getting stuck. I think there maybe a loose bone or bones hanging from the back side and I’m afraid to really touch it.

It’s chest is nice and big and it doesn’t seem emaciated.

not sure what to do if I should take it to a vet or if it’s ok to wait? 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## theasheira (Nov 7, 2021)

Also! He can stand and walk but only a few steps, it’s wings can spread and flap a little.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him. Tailfeathers will grow back. I dont know if he needs a vet. Hopefully someone more experienced me will chime in on this. If he was attacked by a cat he will need amoxicillin.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like a youngster. Can you post another photo of him from the front? How long has he been with you?

Starvation droppings are green and creamy. You can handfeed him green defrosted peas. Defrost in warm water and put a one at a time deep inside the beak over the tongue for him to swallow. A youngster will need 90 peas per day divided into 3 meals of 30 each. To get him to drink, you can dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. Also make sure he has small seeds available.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

theasheira said:


> hello!
> 
> I found a pigeon downtown the other day and it was just unable to fly so decided to take it home to try to rehabilitate.
> 
> ...


Yes it was attacked-- it's obvious. Get bird meds asap.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Thank you for helping him. Tailfeathers will grow back. I dont know if he needs a vet. Hopefully someone more experienced me will chime in on this. If he was attacked by a cat he will need amoxicillin.


Please use some SSD SILVER CREAM. GET A DOCTOR AT A CITY MD OR OTHER TO PRESCRIBE IT. TRIPLE ANTIBIOTIC OINTMENT TOO. THAT WOUND NEEDS CREAM/ OINTMENT.


----------

